# green algae



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys what will eat green algae off the glass?thanks my petco wont eat it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best thing to do is just scrape it off. I use an old plastic credit card.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Also, on the preventative side, you may want to consider whether you have too much lighting and might want to run your aquarium lights fewer hours per day. Does the tank get direct sunlight as well?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

rtmaston said:


> hey guys what will eat green algae off the glass?thanks my petco wont eat it.


Hello rt...

Not much that I know will eat algae. Possibly some "Ramshorn" snails. Algae is typically the result of feeding too much. If there is a high level of dissolved phosphates in the water, then it's a perfect environment for all kinds of algae.

A good way to control, but not get rid of algae is to feed less. Most of the fish foods, like flakes, have phosphates in them. Most of the more complex plants don't use much phosphate. Single celled plants, like algae need phosphate to grow. So, gradually feed less and the algae won't be such a problem. I feed a couple of times a week and just what will be eaten in a couple of minutes. I have no visible algae in my planted tanks.

Pretty simple.

B


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks guys I know its most likely the light is on to long.i ask a guy where I buy my fish from told me a name of a fish that would eat it.i cant remember the name.i do remember him saying something that it had the same mouth like the petco has.if anyone might know what that would be?im planning on going down there next week to check it out.thanks gus


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys I did a google and I think this is what he told me.let me know what you thanks.here is the link.www.otocinclus.com - Home of the Dwarf Suckermouth Catfishes


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I heard that the common algae eater(Chinese algae eater) does fair but it's
a fin nipper. Plants offer one effort to fight algae as they both consume the
same food AND don't know which forum it was on(believe this one) but there 
is an improved version of an algae removal system. Seems someone has been
building an out-the-tank devices that give the algae a better place to grow
so it uses up all the nutrients the algae would have used in the tank.
Well they found that you can make one in the tank under water or in a sump
type filter...that way you wouldn't need a waterfall type device for it.
Sounds too involved for me. I like some algae so I balance plants and
algae. I also have ghost/red cherry shrimp and freshwater clams so algae
poisons are out for me. But then I also keep water fleas and other of
what I call freshwater plankton so no poisons.


----------



## nips147 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had that problem too and my Pleco was a bit on the lazy side so I bought a uv filter in Hong Kong and the water quality has never been better,bit pricy and the bulbs blow about every 9months to a year but in my opinion is worth it


----------

